# Found a Rotary Aquaplunge, opinions please



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w602/canshred/Mobile Uploads/20170623_151326_zpslt8l6m1f.jpg

Hi there, First time on the forum so please be gentle..... I found a beat up Rotary Aquaplunge in a box of bits I bought for a fiver at a car boot. I think its early. The crown has come off and I can see no way into the watch. I think the back is sealed. The automatic movement is working. when I move it around it starts working. The question is, is it worth throwing money at and if so where would I go to get it sorted, Apologies for pics being all over the place, first attempt at this, cheers, Jon

Pics

http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w602/canshred/Mobile Uploads/20170623_151341_zpspfkhreuk.jpg

http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w602/canshred/Mobile%20Uploads/20170623_151400_zpsoiax6wme.jpg

http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w602/canshred/Mobile Uploads/20170623_151429_zpsooqscxd1.jpg

http://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w602/canshred/Mobile Uploads/20170623_151522_zpsjtrywsm5.jpg


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi again, Just a little bump to see if there are any Rotary Fans around who could give me an insight into this watch. I would like to restore it if it is viable....Help please ??


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is my aquaplunge from the same era 1960s running an AS 1712/13 cal auto movement

To be brutally honest it will probably cost you more to restore than its worth but that isn't what it's all about imho. At the end of it you will have a nice vintage piece to wear and enjoy.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As Andy says, only restore it if you want to keep it. Financially it wouldn't be viable


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies Gents, Andy Your watch looks Great, Selling the watch was never my intention, For now I think I will Box it and look at getting it sorted at a later date when I am a bit more flush.

I have just sent another watch off for a clean and service, Ill Post pics in the Military watches section in a couple of days. Would you believe I found a nice looking old watch in a house clearance place rummaging through the boxes. it was a bit dark and I wasn't sure what it was. I asked the guy how much and he said two quid... no brainer. Paid up and stuck it in my pocket. Got home to find I had a Jaeger LeCoutre 463.... Just shows they are out there.... aw go on heres a pic


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Actually a pretty rare and valuable version of the Aquaplunge there, Jon. Google Jenny Caribbean ref 706, as that is what your watch is. They were rebranded with different dials.

eg Thermidor.

definitely worth fixing if you can source a crown (screw down). Other than that just a movement service and everything else left is other than a gentle case clean. That's how I would do it. Enjoy.

cheers

Foggy


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Foggy, Ive searched far and wide on the net and image searches and found nothing so to have a name to go on is brill. I thought the crown might be an issue. ill do the google thing and then start looking for somewhere to get the work done.. Great thanks !!


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

> Great info Foggy, Wow.. did the google thing, so pleased. I would never have found it myself I don't think. Incidentally I have the crown top which is separated from the watch. I think someone tried pulling it rather than unscrewing. I don't know if it is repairable if I cant source one...


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

so I took this lovely watch with me ( was wearing it ) when I dropped my lucky find Jaeger LeCoutre in at the watch repairers. I was looking to get it serviced but as he has never done one he was rightly unwilling to take it on, I love this watch! Keeps excellent time and would benefit from a service and a glass polish. I also need to try to find a crown for it. I do have the button for the end but don't know if its repairable.

Anyone got any ideas who may take on the work or where to start hunting for a crown... Thanks, Jon


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Spandy said:


> so I took this lovely watch with me ( was wearing it ) when I dropped my lucky find Jaeger LeCoutre in at the watch repairers. I was looking to get it serviced but as he has never done one he was rightly unwilling to take it on, I love this watch! Keeps excellent time and would benefit from a service and a glass polish. I also need to try to find a crown for it. I do have the button for the end but don't know if its repairable.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas who may take on the work or where to start hunting for a crown... Thanks, Jon


 Google on Woodland Technical Services and try an e-mail to Greg there, he may be able to help and does nice work.


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

mel said:


> Google on Woodland Technical Services and try an e-mail to Greg there, he may be able to help and does nice work.


 That's great thanks !!


----------



## Nobbythenark (Jul 21, 2021)

Do you still have it?


----------

